# Goat Stung--what is benadryl dosing?



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

My goat got a bee sting and I think he needs benadryl. What is the dosing instructions for goats?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Is there anything else we can do for him to keep the swelling down?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I have childrens benadryl....what is the dosage for that? He is 210-215 lbs. tami


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

15-20 cc for adult animals...cool compress to help with swelling as well..and banamine could help


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thank you Cathy!!! Appreciate your help! tami


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You can also make a paste of baking soda and water. That will draw out the poison from the bee sting. 
(works on humans, too).


----------

